# csm and electric chain saw



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i saw a video on utube where a guy was doin light duty milling with a csm and an electric chainsaw. has anyone tried this?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*electric chain saws*

My experience with them is that they are underpowered and don't turn fast enough. Ripping with a chain saw is hard enough on a gas powered unit and you'd want to use a "rip" chain profile. I once quartered a 5 foot long white oak log with a 24" Stihl CS and it didn't go quickly. There are electric powered bandsaw mills on You Tube:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

my teacher at school tried and he burn't the saw out in like a half day...


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*csm*

The main advantage of a csm is it's ability to mill where there isn't electricity where you fall the tree. A electric set-up would just weigh too much to be practical. I can't imagine working a 6h.p. electric motor on a csm. They are taxing enough useing a lighter 2 stroke engine. And anywhere you have electricity, it would be better to use the bandmill with an electric motor so a careage can support the extra weight and give you a thinner kerf.


----------

